# Railyard Ghosts



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 24, 2012)

Shitty gypsy, punk stuff. 
www.dirtyriver.blog.com/ryg and click medicinal whiskey to listen to some older stuff that doesn't really do us justice anymore.

we have a new ep that is being recorded sometime in the next few months, and being put out on vinyl.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 25, 2012)

does it sound like music that ghosts would make?


----------

